
The difference between managed infrastructure and managed code - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/fargate-serverless-and-the-difference-between-managed-infrastructure-and-managed-code-e72f5f0d5ea
======
dfirment
Part of the problem is that people are conflating the application notion of a
server which is about software — with the infrastructure notion of a server
which is about instances and/or heavyweight proper VMs.

